# Test Drive Unlimited startet nicht!



## henrik18 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe Test Drive Unlimited installiert aber das Spiel startete nicht nach der Installation. Im Taskmanager wird der Prozess zwar angezeigt aber es tut sich nichts ausser das das DVD-Laufwerk die DVD prueft. Kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung oder sonst was. Ich gluabe das hat was mit SecuRom zu tun.
Wisst ihr was?


----------



## jo-ker (13. Februar 2009)

Was hasten du für ein Betriebssystem?
Sind sonst die neusten Treiber drauf?


----------



## tob9150 (14. Februar 2009)

Hast du den Pacht drauf gemacht ?


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. Februar 2009)

Probiers mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## henrik18 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich benutzte Windows Vista 32 bit. Hab den Cat. 8.5 drauf (Radeon 4870).
Funktioniert nicht im Compatibility mode und als ich den patch installieren wollte kam die Meldung das meine Version schoon up to date ist. Wie gesagt ich glaube das liegt an Securom.


----------



## clrokr (14. Februar 2009)

Hast du Daemon Tools laufen?

cl


----------



## henrik18 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Virtual Drive installiert aber ich benutzte die echte DVD um das Spiel zu starten. Mit der echten DVD startet das Spiel nicht.


----------

